# Suggestions for Connecticut hikes this weekend?



## severine (Aug 31, 2004)

We did Bear Mountain in Salisbury last weekend... We always seem to end up in Salisbury or Avon.  Any suggestions for something else in CT?  It can't be too strenuous...I am admittedly out of shape after a lazy summer (with a good excuse, but this is not the place to get into it right now).  I'd like to go no more than 5 miles roundtrip.  I live in Torrington (Northwest Corner), but I'd be willing to go up to an hour away for a good hike.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2004)

No brainer. Do an up and back to Race Brook Falls and then Mount Race in SW Mass. The trailhead is off Route 41 just over the Mass border, a mile or two north of the Under Mountain trailhead. Here's a TR and some pics from a number of years ago:

http://hiking.alpinezone.com/reports/race.htm

Be sure to continue on past the summit of Race to the barren ridge on the south side of the summit. That's where the best views are. If you've done Under Mountain/Bear, it shouldn't be a problem. Next on your list should be Alander, and then maybe Brace, both of which are close to the tri-state border and CT high point. Hope this helps!


----------



## severine (Sep 1, 2004)

Not to be a PITA, but any suggestions for something outside of that area?  We've done Race a few times before, as well as some of the others in that area.  I've forgotten names, but I did an overnight hike along the AT with a Backpacking class several years back...we started at Lake Buel Rd/Tom Leonard Shelter and ended at Glen Brook Falls (which is an interesting story, actually....you can read more about it at: http://www.geocities.com/carrie.albrecht/overnight.html ).  Just looking for something different this time.

Alander and Brace are new to me...I'll have to look into those online and see what I can find.


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2004)

I just did Brace on the 22nd:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1900

I'm sure the trail has dried out some by now. It's a very easy hike following a doubletrack trail most of the way. Here are some pics from a hike to Alander:

http://hiking.alpinezone.com/01images/alander/

This thread has a few other suggestions:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=254

Other options include the Catskills and Monadnock, but both are more than an hour's drive.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2004)

In the area of Bear, Brace, Alandar, Jug End (northern end of Taconic Plateau)

In MA, Holyoke Range or  Mt. Tom

In CT Castle Crag or Mt. Higby


----------



## Chica (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't done much hiking in New England, but now that I have moved back to SW CT I'll be looking forward to trying your suggestions.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2004)

Greg & Mike - Thanks for the suggestions!  We decided to check out Alandar today.  We did the trail from the Mt. Washington State Forest headquarters to the summit.  It was still quite muddy in places, but a very pleasant hike.  Our dog loved it!  And we were grateful for the stream near the end on the way back...boy, did her paws get muddy!


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2004)

Check out Cathedral Pines and then hike to the top of Mohawk Mountain. I did *this hike* this past Friday.


----------



## severine (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendation, Greg!  I always wanted to do the hike on Mohawk but I didn't know much about it.  I'm thinking the trails will probably start getting crowded soon with leaf peeping season coming about, so I've been looking for some of the less popular trails (read: not AT).


----------

